# Netbeans zwingt zum Überschreiben und importiert automatisch



## minos5000 (1. Dez 2007)

Hi,

bis jetzt hatte ich nie Probleme mit Netbeans aber ich habe soeben eine neue Klasse ganz normal angelegt, in der ich ein sehr seltsames Verhalten beobachte.

1. Wenn ich Objekte verwende die bisher nicht über "import" eingebunden wurden verwende, wird der entsprechende Eintrag in der Datei automatisch vorgenommen. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm, aber wie kommt's dazu, daß Netbeans das auf einmal automatisch macht und vorher nicht?

2. Netbeans zwingt mich (teilweise) per autovervollständigen Methoden zu überschreiben. Ich habe mal einen Screenshot davon gemacht. 





In einer Klasse des Projekts funktioniert Autovervollständigen ganz normal und in einer anderen wird nur Überschreiben angeboten.


Hat jmd einen Tipp, wie die IDE dazu bekomme, sich so wie früher zu verhalten?


mfg
minos


----------



## André Uhres (1. Dez 2007)

NetBeans entwickelt sich laufend um konkurenzfähig zu bleiben. Bei einer Beta muss man mit Bugs rechnen.
Bei deinem Beispiel ist ein toString aber eh überflüssig, weil die Methode das schon macht.


----------



## minos5000 (1. Dez 2007)

Ich hab nun das Verhalten einfach ignoriert und sieheda, inzwischen ist das merkmwürdige Verhalten wieder verschwunden und alles bestens. Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, was es mit diesem Spuk auf sich hatte...


----------



## André Uhres (1. Dez 2007)

Eine Beta Version?


----------



## minos5000 (1. Dez 2007)

Hab die finale Version 5.5.1 installiert.


----------

